# Favorite Pink Floyd Album



## Stoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Most of their albums are masterpieces but which is your favorite?

Obviously I had to leave a few because I only had 10 to choose from.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Most of their albums are masterpieces but which is your favorite?



What are the odds someone named "stoner" would start a thread like this? 



My 13 yo fav is "The Wall"-mine is the classic "Dark Side of the Moon" and my fiancee's fav is "Animals."


----------



## Stoner (Sep 6, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> My 13 yo fav is "The Wall"-mine is the classic "Dark Side of the Moon" and my fiancee's fav is "Animals."



Mine is Dark Side of the Moon as well.  It's also my favorite album of all-time.  I listen to it multiple times a week and never tire of it.

Animals, The Wall, Meddle and Wish You Were Here are also incredible and are in my rotation along with DSOTM when I assume the position in the circle.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 6, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Mine is Dark Side of the Moon as well.  It's also my favorite album of all-time.  I listen to it multiple times a week and never tire of it.
> 
> Animals, The Wall, Meddle and Wish You Were Here are also incredible and are in my rotation along with DSOTM when I assume the position in the circle.



Oh, I forgot about Meddle! I used to listen to that every day when I was in junior high, love that album!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 7, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Mine is Dark Side of the Moon as well.  It's also my favorite album of all-time.  I listen to it multiple times a week and never tire of it.
> 
> Animals, The Wall, Meddle and Wish You Were Here are also incredible and are in my rotation along with DSOTM when I assume the position in the circle.



Dark Side of the Moon isn't my favorite album of all-time but otherwise I agree 110%.

I assume everybody here has seen "Dark Side over the Rainbow" then? 

Also known as "Dark Side of Oz" and "The Wizard of Floyd."


----------



## Stoner (Sep 7, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I assume everybody here has seen "Dark Side over the Rainbow" then?



Of course.  What else are you going to do when you're baked on the sofa and have a copy of Wizard of Oz lying around?

If you hit play after the second lion roar it syncs up really well.  Lots of cool coincidences.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 7, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Of course.  What else are you going to do when you're baked on the sofa and have a copy of Wizard of Oz lying around?
> 
> If you hit play after the second lion roar it syncs up really well.  Lots of cool coincidences.




 True and very true.

I think there's somewhere 50+, I counted around 57 one time.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 7, 2008)

Another very famous movie/Floyd link would be Alice in Wonderland with "The Wall."


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Sep 7, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Of course.  What else are you going to do when you're baked on the sofa and have a copy of Wizard of Oz lying around?
> 
> If you hit play after the second lion roar it syncs up really well.  Lots of cool coincidences.



Man, when it hits Money/Us and Them it starts just getting insane.

My favourite is the Wall, and I love the movie too, then Dark Side, and then AHM.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 7, 2008)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Man, when it hits Money/Us and Them it starts just getting insane.
> 
> My favourite is the Wall, and I love the movie too, then Dark Side, and then AHM.



That's so true. I always thought one of the best sync ups too was the part with the Scarecrow and Brain Damage.

For those who don't know what we're talking about:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmCfvcfHwKA&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Rainbow 1[/ame]

And the one I'm talking about:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT2SSsr-dT8&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Rainbow 7[/ame]


----------



## Stoner (Sep 7, 2008)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Man, when it hits Money/Us and Them it starts just getting insane.



Yeah, a cool part is right when Dorothy opens the door and it goes to color and you see the gold, yellow brick road you hear the, "Ka Ching" and Money starts.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a hard question.  I'm torn between DSOTM, WYWH, and The Wall.


Im reading this book at the moment.. you might dig it

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Side-Moon-Making-Masterpiece/dp/0306815001/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1220836609&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Dark Side of the Moon: The Making of the Pink Floyd Masterpiece: John Harris: Books[/ame]


----------



## Stoner (Sep 7, 2008)

Shogun said:


> This is a hard question.  I'm torn between DSOTM, WYWH, and The Wall.



Those and Animals are the 4 best PF albums.

Gotta go with DSOTM.  Most classic album of all-time.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shogun said:


> This is a hard question.  I'm torn between DSOTM, WYWH, and The Wall.
> 
> 
> Im reading this book at the moment.. you might dig it
> ...




Cool, I didn't know about this book.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Animals.  Simply for the time and place in my life it came out.

But then I like all their stuff up to and including the Wall.


----------



## glockmail (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Most of their albums are masterpieces but which is your favorite?
> 
> Obviously I had to leave a few because I only had 10 to choose from.


DSM. When I was in college a guy down the hall- the drug dealer for that region of campus- had the album cover art painted perfectly on his wall. The pyramid was about 5' tall, and the entire remainder of the wall was black. It lasted 3 years until the school finally repainted the dorm.


----------



## IndyVoter&Rockr (Sep 27, 2008)

I would have to go with DSOTM as their best album, because it's so mellow their's never a time I wouldn't want to listen to it; anyone who blazes would probably prefer DSOTM, because of it's laid back mellow feel. However, Animals is almost tied with it in my opinion. I love how it's based off the concept of Animal Farm by George Orwell my favorite author, and it is so politically motivated. The guitars in Animal Farm are absolutley amazing, also, it's organized very well with the acoustic intro and outro's. Anyway, Pinkfloyd is one of the best rockbands in the history of the world, and are tied for 1st with Zeppelin.


----------



## Stoner (Sep 27, 2008)

IndyVoter&Rockr said:


> Pinkfloyd is one of the best rockbands in the history of the world



Oohrah, brother.  I listen to DSOTM, Animals, Wish You Were Here and The Wall almost once a week.  PF is classic.  David Gilmour is hands down my favorite guitar player.  He never plays anything over-the-top but you feel every note.  He has such a bluesy and spacey sound.  He bends a lot of notes and you get sucked in.  PF has many long guitar solos.  My favorite is the one in Time.


----------

